
Microsoft researchers claim ‘state-of-the-art’ biomedical NLP model - rusht
https://venturebeat.com/2020/08/04/microsoft-researchers-claim-state-of-the-art-biomedical-nlp-model/
======
rusht
Link to the HuggingFace model contributed by Microsoft:
[https://huggingface.co/microsoft/BiomedNLP-PubMedBERT-
base-u...](https://huggingface.co/microsoft/BiomedNLP-PubMedBERT-base-uncased-
abstract-fulltext)

